# About me!



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello everyone! My name is Rachel, I am 34 years old and have 4 lovely kitties. I am married, but we have no children. I work in the repair shop of a transportation company, doing administrative work. I like my job most days 

I love indoor gardening, I have so many plants now I am running out of places to put them haha. I am attempting to get my orchid to flower, it's a challenge...it just doesn't want to lol.

I live near Edmonton, Alberta (Canada) and I love to spend time outside take pictures of plants and the surrounding wildlife. We have lots of deer and coyotes, squirrels, song birds and a family of noisy magpies. Spring and summer are my favorite times of year...winter I hate, way too cold and I am not terribly fond of snow lol. Yes, I live in the wrong part of Canada if I don't like snow haha

I love music, I tinkle on the ivories now and then, but I'm not very good lol. It's a nice way to relax. I listen to lots of instrumental, classical, and then rock and country music too. 

Well, I think that's about it, we don't have a terribly entertaining lives lol

Take care all! It's a real pleasure to be here!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Welcome!

Do you find your cats go after your plants or do they leave them alone? I LOVE gardening but I live in an apartment and everything green I've tried to bring in was chewed on by the cat. I'm worried he'll poison himself. The only thing he leaves alone is my aloe plant (he did chew it but didn't appreciate the spines or the taste) so I have it and it's offspring all over my apartment.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, Rachel!


----------



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome!

They are pretty good about plants, but most of mine are cat friendly. I try to avoid ones that are dangerous. I have 1 hibiscus, 1 orchid, 2 spider plants, 3 kalanchoe, 2 African violets, 1 Christmas cactus, a Hoya, and a couple of succulent cacti's. According to the ASPCA, the only dangerous one is the hibiscus. Kisa has munched a handful of hibiscus leaves but now that I have the spider plants, they eat those with abandon lol. I also have some catnip (of course) and they LOVE fresh catnip. They look at me like I am stupid when I offer them the dried petstore stuff.

Don't let having cats stop you from having plants...just make sure to get ones they can chew on safely. I also used to grow cat grass in a big planter, they would graze and lay down in it lol. Just remember that they eat plants to help with hairballs, so there will be messes!!

Here is the website I use to check my plants. 
ASPCA | Toxic and Non-Toxic Plants

If you have any questions, feel free to msg me and I will give you my email address.

Take care! Rachel


----------



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

Forgot to say they tend to leave the plants alone...sorry! I have one spider plant at their level that I am willing to sacrifice for their benefit lol but for the most part they ignore them.


----------



## OwnedByIsis (Jun 21, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! Thanks for the list of non toxic plants. For some reason someone told me Orchids are dangerous for cats, but now that I know they aren't, I'll be getting a whole bunch!

I hope you enjoy your time with the forum, there are some great people here who are always willing to help!


----------



## tarah44 (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum fellow Albertan. I'm in cowtown. I think you will find a wealth of information here and it's a great place to amuse yourself when it's 2 am and you can't sleep...lol!


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Hello Rachel and Welcome to the CatForum!


----------

